# Searching for iPad mini



## shaking (10 Dec 2012)

I've made a very late call to hopefully buy one as a Xmas present, anyone any idea where I'd get one at such a late stage?


----------



## peteb (10 Dec 2012)

where have you tried? Apple.com?


----------



## tallpaul (10 Dec 2012)

Very difficult if almost impossible to get at this stage. Apple themselves will not guarantee delivery before Christmas if you order through their website....

If it doesn't have to be Apple (but it should ), have a look at the Nexus...


----------



## TarfHead (10 Dec 2012)

Have you tried all major retailers ?

Power City ?
PC World ?
Harvey Normans ?
O2/VODAFONE/Meteor/etc. ?
CompuB ?

I'd be surprised that there are none to be got.

And, if you're looking for the best value 7" tablet on the market, the iPAD Mini ain't it ! Google NEXUS is normally top or top three in such lists, the iPAD Mini is not.


----------



## shaking (10 Dec 2012)

have tried all the usual places and nowhere has one. CompuB say they may get them in but they have no idea whats been delivered to them on a daily basis


----------



## toni_mrphy (10 Dec 2012)

Would you consider buying an ipad 2 instead of the mini , it is €60 more expensive but it will ship within 24hrs


----------



## shaking (11 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the suggestion but there's already an ipad1 in the house!


----------



## TarfHead (11 Dec 2012)

Just got an email from komplett.ie saying they have them in stock.

I've bought from komplett and would have no concerns about buying from them again. AFAIK they have a collection point in Dublin, otherwise it's delivered by courier.


----------



## Don_08 (11 Dec 2012)

Saw them on Viking.ie today , the nexus was out of stock


----------



## TarfHead (13 Dec 2012)

cashier said:


> Tarfhead
> 
> Is this the one you are recommended, i want to buy one for Christmas


 
Not sure  ? The reviews referred to didn't mention a manufacturer name. AFAIK Google aren't (yet) involved in manufacture.

I saw a Google Nexus in a newpaper ad for Currys for EUR 249, but the Android version was Ice cream, whereas Jelly bean is the latest.

Best to ask in-store. Back on OP, I listened to a podcast yesterday that was first aired in late November. Back then they were saying that there was no chance of getting an iPAD Mini, at that stage, in time for Christmas.


----------



## shaking (13 Dec 2012)

Thanks for the replies, think I'm sorted have a friend in the states hopefully getting me one.


----------

